# T5 housing flickering?



## Marco (Jul 31, 2016)

I bought a t5 housing setup last year. A couple of days ago the bulbs seem to have blown out. I replaced both with temporary 4100k 54 watt bulbs until the local hydroponics store opens up on the weekdays where I can get proper 6500k bulbs. The temporary 4100k bulbs are still flickering. Now figure it's an issue with the actual housing. 

Does anyone have any thoughts? Will I need to buy a new housing?

Thanks!


----------



## Lanmark (Jul 31, 2016)

It sounds to me like something is wrong inside the housing. I'm not an electrician, but I would suspect the ballast or the switch. Something's not right if the first set of bulbs completely quit working all of a sudden, and now the new bulbs are flickering.


----------



## Marco (Jul 31, 2016)

Mark - Thanks, There is a local hydroponics store around my area. They have t5 ballasts on sale with a 20% premium as compared to some online vendors. I'm considering paying the premium if they can teach me how to replace the ballast on my housing. I'm going to leave work early to pop by tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 1, 2016)

The one off the Horace Harding Expwy.?


----------



## Paphluvr (Aug 1, 2016)

Marco said:


> Mark - Thanks, There is a local hydroponics store around my area. They have t5 ballasts on sale with a 20% premium as compared to some online vendors. I'm considering paying the premium if they can teach me how to replace the ballast on my housing. I'm going to leave work early to pop by tomorrow afternoon.



It shouldn't be hard. Generally there is a schematic on the ballast showing how it's to be wired. You just need to get the right one for your fixture. Here's a good link for some ballast info:

http://www.electrical101.com/fluorescent-ballasts.html


----------



## Marco (Aug 1, 2016)

NYEric said:


> The one off the Horace Harding Expwy.?



Yup that's the one. 



Paphluvr said:


> It shouldn't be hard. Generally there is a schematic on the ballast showing how it's to be wired. You just need to get the right one for your fixture. Here's a good link for some ballast info:
> 
> http://www.electrical101.com/fluorescent-ballasts.html



Lunch reading. Thanks !


----------



## Ray (Aug 1, 2016)

Sorry, but that's not necessarily as easy at you might think. Some T5 fixtures (Hydrofarm) have the ballast potted in some sort of sealant to provide water-proofing. Fortunately, if that's the brand you have, they have a 5-year warranty on the ballasts, and will replace it for you.


----------



## Lanmark (Aug 3, 2016)

So how did things go with your T5 fixture repairs, Marco?


----------



## Sirius (Aug 4, 2016)

Yeah, did you get it fixed?


----------



## Marco (Aug 5, 2016)

No I just bought another one. It came in last night. I went to the hydroponics store and they didn't the ballast in stock. I was directed to an electrical supply store that was closed when I got there. I wouldn't have been able to go to the electrical supply store until tomorrow. 

The ballast on my old one didn't even last a year. Its a POS. The reflector was extremely difficult to remove to get to the ballast. The reflector on this new one is screwed in so its easier to take off.

On a good note. My single fan hisui finished developing its but and opened with almost no light for a week!

John - sorry I haven't responded to your email. Been extremely busy at work. I'll respond to you tonight / tomorrow.


----------



## Sirius (Aug 5, 2016)

Marco said:


> No I just bought another one. It came in last night. I went to the hydroponics store and they didn't the ballast in stock. I was directed to an electrical supply store that was closed when I got there. I wouldn't have been able to go to the electrical supply store until tomorrow.
> 
> The ballast on my old one didn't even last a year. Its a POS. The reflector was extremely difficult to remove to get to the ballast. The reflector on this new one is screwed in so its easier to take off.
> 
> ...



Sucks that your light didn't even last a year. I am using cheap, plastic T8's for supplemental lighting and I wonder if they will hold out until I figure out something better. They are true junk. Sounds like you are back up and running now though. Don't worry about the email, get to it when you can.


----------

